# Wanted Specialized But Might End Up With Trek



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I think comparing Trek and Specialized is probably like comparing Ford and Chrysler but yet I would like to hear your opinion on this.

I own a Specialized Allez Sport, my daughter has a Specialized Dolce Sport and I recently put a Trek Madone 3.1 in layaway for my wife, I got it because they are on sale at 25% off ($1425); well, that made me want a Trek too, specially because of the price.

I was going to save up for a 2011 Specialized Rubaix Apex for abour $1800 but I guess they are out of the color I wanted and the colors of the 2012 I don't like so, I decided no to purchase a bike until the 2013 models but... after seeing the sale on the treks, I can get a 2011 Madone 3.1 for $1425 and they have a color I actually like; if I put it in layaway, I will get my wife's and mine out by spring time.

So the dilemma is, should I wait for the Specialized or just go for the madone?



this is the one I wanted: Specialized Bicycle Components : Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex Compact












This is the one I am getting for my wife: Trek Madone 3.1 WSD 2011












This is the Trek I might get: Ken's Bike Shop: 2011 Trek Madone 3.1












Now, why do I want another bike?
Because I would like to step up to carbon frame and a better grupo.

I do group rides 20-60 miles over the weekends and my goal for next year is do a 100 miles ride.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I've had both. I'm currently on the Madone. I think I'll stay on the Madone.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

The 2012 Roubaixs are a joke, the only decent color is the black/red, ok the black/blue isn't SO bad, but I wouldn't own one. And those are Expert models, BIG $$$, I mean come on, stop making every style of bike, and put a little tlc into something that's a sure sell!!!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you ridden both? 
Which fits you the best?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

For the average rider it is going to come down to paint job and or fit. Roubaix fit can be replicated with the Trek H3. Personally I think Specialized makes better bikes but that is only this engineer's opinion.
Average guy isn't going to debate the merits of different BB designs where these bikes differ the most. Specialized I believe has the better view of BB's technically..press versus slip fit integrated bearings...move toward PF-30 on higher bikes and offering a fair amount of BSA BB's for those so inclined which many still are.
As to the paintjobs, I believe both bikes lack here. Must be wacky focus groups. Look at that Trek. The word Trek on top tube, bottom tube and fork. At least Specialized smelled the coffee and only puts Specialized on the bottom tube. Thank god. Graphics are pretty ghetto on both bikes but Specialized is starting to get more understated.
OP...you can't go far wrong with either bike. Some have suffered BB issues...more with Trek's because of slip fit BB bearings due to their resistance to loctite bearings and bike shops which shouldn't be adjusting bikes for a living. Integrated BB's take greater attention to set up and Trek's in particular.
Have fun.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Optimus said:


> The 2012 Roubaixs are a joke, the only decent color is the black/red, ok the black/blue isn't SO bad, but I wouldn't own one. And those are Expert models, BIG $$$, I mean come on, stop making every style of bike, and put a little tlc into something that's a sure sell!!!


If I buy another bike, it has to be the entry level carbon, that's what I can afford, I would not spend more than $2000 and even that seems like a lot to me; that's why I am thinking about the Madone, it's marked down to $1425.

And yes, colors on the 2012s are a joke.





maximum7 said:


> Have you ridden both?
> Which fits you the best?


No, I have not; too bad the LBS is out of 2011 Rubaix but tomorrow I will test ride the Madone in 54 and 56 cm becausse I am in between sizes. 





roadworthy said:


> For the average rider it is going to come down to paint job and or fit. Roubaix fit can be replicated with the Trek H3. Personally I think Specialized makes better bikes but that is only this engineer's opinion.
> Average guy isn't going to debate the merits of different BB designs where these bikes differ the most. Specialized I believe has the better view of BB's technically..press versus slip fit integrated bearings...move toward PF-30 on higher bikes and offering a fair amount of BSA BB's for those so inclined which many still are.
> As to the paintjobs, I believe both bikes lack here. Must be wacky focus groups. Look at that Trek. The word Trek on top tube, bottom tube and fork. At least Specialized smelled the coffee and only puts Specialized on the bottom tube. Thank god. Graphics are pretty ghetto on both bikes but Specialized is starting to get more understated.
> OP...you can't go far wrong with either bike. Some have suffered BB issues...more with Trek's because of slip fit BB bearings due to their resistance to loctite bearings and bike shops which shouldn't be adjusting bikes for a living. Integrated BB's take greater attention to set up and Trek's in particular.
> Have fun.


I knew it was going to be a hard decision; it seems like both bikes are about the same (Specialized a little bit better) but for the money and availability I might go for the Trek, anyway I am an average rider and to be honest with you I have no idea about BBs.

I did not notice about the Trek until now and yes, it looks cheesy LOL



Thank you all for your opinion, is greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont think it will matter. No matter what you decide youll blend right in just fine with everyone else out there on the road.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Rusted Angel said:


> And yes, colors on the 2012s are a joke.


I don't know...I like the blue/white '12 3.1 bike....especially that there's an Apex version.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

I agree that you can argue the merits of Trek vs. Specialized all day, but just from a practical/financial perspective, if you wait until the 2013 models to purchase an entry-level carbon bike (of any brand), it will cost significantly more than $1425. I have my eye on an entry-level carbon bike as well, and my LBS has a 2011 model that I would grab in a heartbeat if they would knock 25% off, but they are still asking full list price for it. Because I'm so envious of your situation D) I say test ride the Trek and try to be as honest and objective about it as you can. If you like it and it fits, grab it. When the 2013's are out and they cost $2000, you'll feel even better about it. Plus, you will have been riding your carbon fiber machine for months that you wouldn't have if you waited.

Also consider the wife-swoon factor: "Honey, I was going to get a more expensive 2013 bike when they come out, but I realized that what's good enough for you is good enough for me. So I'm getting the 3.1" New bike + adoring wife all at one time.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

I had to laugh while reading this because I just went through a choice between the same 2 bikes, and the various factors & trade offs In the decision were almost exactly the same as yours (including the fact that the places I checked around here were out of the 2011 Roubaix in my size). I finally decided that at my level, the biggest factor in my performance and long- term satisfaction was going to be me, not the exact bike, and so, after verifying fit, I opted for the Madone 3.1, rather than shelling out a few hundred more for a 2012 Roubaix. My work schedule, the weather & other aspects of real life have kept me from more than a few short rides on it, but so far I am happy.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

What are you riding now?

Do you have nice tires on it? Have you played around with pressure? And, have you test-ridden the layaway bike?

I'm not saying I won't shuffle out my current, functional bikes for carbon wonder bikes in a couple years. If the MS goes as planned and engineers are still getting jobs, I imagine I will. But as someone who'd have to put a carbon fiber bike on layaway too if he wanted one this year, next year, or in 2013, I have to say that I just don't see it as long as my bikes are all functioning. I'm thinking about another competition bike next spring, if I find I like track racing. That'll be a cheapie too. After talking it over with my mechanic and some teammates, I'm confident it won't make a difference.

Just show the midlife-crisis dudes your economical aluminum chainstays and don't worry about it. When I finally got around to doing a 100 mile day, I did it on the same '99 LeMond I do most of my recreational and training road rides on. This summer's big accomplishment was a 50 mile MTB race, and while my XC bike is now a long, long way away from stock, it started life cheaper than an Allez.

Is anything on your bike actually functioning poorly? I'm not as bullish about Sora shifters as some of the posters here, but I've ridden with c1980s downtube shifters, a couple levels of MTB shifters, and 600, Tiagra, 105 and Ultegra STI shifters. Aside from the 105s, that finally wore out after about ten years, they've all shifted fine if tuned well. All the brakes on current major-brand bikes work great when tuned non-retardedly. (Unfortunately, the stock brake pads may qualify as retarded tuning...) You can get really nice wheels for $300-$500. Etc.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

nismo73 said:


> I don't know...I like the blue/white '12 3.1 bike....especially that there's an Apex version.


On the 2012 Specialized I only like this one and is listed at $3900, just out of my range :sad:


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Rob said:


> I agree that you can argue the merits of Trek vs. Specialized all day, but just from a practical/financial perspective, if you wait until the 2013 models to purchase an entry-level carbon bike (of any brand), it will cost significantly more than $1425. I have my eye on an entry-level carbon bike as well, and my LBS has a 2011 model that I would grab in a heartbeat if they would knock 25% off, but they are still asking full list price for it. Because I'm so envious of your situation D) I say test ride the Trek and try to be as honest and objective about it as you can. If you like it and it fits, grab it. When the 2013's are out and they cost $2000, you'll feel even better about it. Plus, you will have been riding your carbon fiber machine for months that you wouldn't have if you waited.
> 
> Also consider the wife-swoon factor: "Honey, I was going to get a more expensive 2013 bike when they come out, but I realized that what's good enough for you is good enough for me. So I'm getting the 3.1" New bike + adoring wife all at one time.


Yup, that might work :devil:


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> What are you riding now?
> 
> Do you have nice tires on it? Have you played around with pressure? And, have you test-ridden the layaway bike?
> 
> ...



I currently ride a 2010 Allez, this year is my first season and I already put over 2,000 miles, so far everything works well and I am loving it but as you know, in this life there are things we need and some we just want, this CF es only a bike I want; who know, in a year or two I might get the Specialized Roubaix as well.

My economic situation just don't allow me to purchase a bike paying all at once, every bike I own has been put in layaway and as the kids get older, is harder to come around with money for my hobbies so I might just try to get what I want now instead of waiting 20 years after kids graduate from college.

I am going to test ride the Madone today and if it fits, I'll put it in layaway; I don't think I can find a decent similar CF bike for that money...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Going from an Allez, you might want to consider a Tarmac unless you want a more relaxed ride. I went from a Secteur to the Tarmac and love the change. Originally it was wanting carbon but the different feel was incredible. The Roubaix, not as much. Great deals now on 2011 Tarmacs.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Hey, it's your money, sort of.

I don't track my miles. They're not that useful for measuring mtb training volume, and make it hard to compare volume between mtb and road. But I'm at over 400 ride hours this year, distributed between my lock-outside bike, which is '80s lugged aluminum, my nicer road bike, my mountain bike, '90s hydroformed aluminum, and a few on my 'cross bike.

I avoided demoing for a long time because I know I can't pay for a new mountain bike anytime soon. Most of my competition is on that bike, so it tends to get the highest priority for parts and would be the first one I'd cycle out. I'd been afraid of demoing for a long time because I was worried that I'd hop on something that was so much better than my current ride that I'd be bummed out to be stuck with the current bike for another couple years. I finally did some demo days this season. There were some expensive bikes I really didn't like, one that was acceptable, and only one that I actually liked better. But I can't say that it was a game-changer. Just better. And it hasn't made me dislike my little red Hardrock.

I think if I've been learning anything from the last couple of years of riding more seriously, it's that all I really want from a bike is for it to go, stop, shift, and stay out of my way.

I'll be curious to hear what you think when you test-ride the Madone. Spend enough time on it to really get a sense of it - don't just buy it because other people tell you it's better. Especially since you're tying up money you could spend on a vacation or fabulous dinners or any number of other things. (Including nice tires for the bike you have now, if you don't already have nice tires on it. Seriously - that's one place where you'll really feel an improvement.)


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Going from an Allez, you might want to consider a Tarmac unless you want a more relaxed ride. I went from a Secteur to the Tarmac and love the change. Originally it was wanting carbon but the different feel was incredible. The Roubaix, not as much. Great deals now on 2011 Tarmacs.


I really don't feel uncomfortable on the Allez even in the 60 miles rides and the test ride did not tell me a lot.

I ended up testing a 54 and a 56 frame because I am 55 but the real feel of a change will be once I hope on it for a long ride.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Hey, it's your money, sort of.
> 
> I don't track my miles. They're not that useful for measuring mtb training volume, and make it hard to compare volume between mtb and road. But I'm at over 400 ride hours this year, distributed between my lock-outside bike, which is '80s lugged aluminum, my nicer road bike, my mountain bike, '90s hydroformed aluminum, and a few on my 'cross bike.
> 
> ...


I also own a 2011 Specialized Hardrock and I love it but I ride a lot more the road bike.

I do ride all of my bikes but I know I ride more the Allez so I can't go wrong having 2 road bikes and since I don't compete I really don't mind just yet about the wheels but I know eventually I will


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

A couple years ago, before I went back to school and while I had some disposable income, I decided I wanted a new pair of skis. I was set on some Atomics with a soft nose, stiff body, and a lot of width underfoot. The resort where I was working had a set available for rental, and someone pushed me to rent them before buying. So I did. I ended up not liking them very much. I still bought expensive skis. Just a pair that I think are a better match for me and how and where I like to ski.

If a bike can't sell itself to you on a test ride, why should you buy it? Sock away money and try different bikes until you find one that really makes a difference.

I'm going to commit a little sacrilege here. I don't think the frame is as important as people think it is. The geometry matters. Frames have been sufficiently stiff since Cannondale and Klein figured out that aluminum tubing needs to be bigger than steel tubing, and sufficiently compliant since everybody backed off a little. Steel has had a great ride even longer. Carbon fiber won't do anything magical.

IME, wheels and tires matter more. So here's a final thought. If you don't think you'll notice a nicer wheel set, you really won't notice a nicer frame, unless there's something really wrong with the geometry of your Allez.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

If you buy Trek you get Bontrager components.

If you buy Specialized you get Specialized components.

If you look to a brand such as Felt, Bianchi, Scott, Giant, etc. you get their frame but third party components that typically are better. 

That is my 2 cents.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Trek makes good bikes. HTH.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

BTW, did you know that Trek makes the Madone? That's 'T-R-E-K". Trek. That's right, Trek. For Pete's sake , TREK is splashed all over the bike 14 times (not counting the two smaller "Trek Carbon Technology" labels.)


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Whodat said:


> BTW, did you know that Trek makes the Madone? That's 'T-R-E-K". Trek. That's right, Trek. For Pete's sake , TREK is splashed all over the bike 14 times (not counting the two smaller "Trek Carbon Technology" labels.)


And on top of that they gave me a bunch of Trek stickers


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Specialized makes good bikes as well!


----------



## Nixnick (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked up a Roubaix Elite w/ Apex on Oct. 12. I'm very happy with it and have done a bit over 750 miles on it so far. I do not like the long cage rear derailleur. I changed out the stock saddle, the cassette, and the 34 small chain ring to a 36. I plan on upgrading the shifters and rear derailleur to Sram Reds. To the OP, I do like the full carbon bike and I think you'll like either bike you mentioned.

But the advice to think about a new upgraded set of wheels is certainly worth considering. A great set of wheels can travel from bike to bike over the years and can make an old bike feel like a new ride. And in terms of performance and feel, a great wheel set can offer a bigger improvement than many other upgrades. Just my .02.


----------



## roland365 (Nov 17, 2011)

good info


----------



## roland365 (Nov 17, 2011)

i have just have a Haro comfort bike..i joined cuz im interested in getting into a little more cycling


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

roland365 said:


> i have just have a Haro comfort bike..i joined cuz im interested in getting into a little more cycling


I have a Haro X2 BMX and 3 or 4 Redlines and a MTN bike and soon I will have 2 road bikes and I was at one point wanting to cycle more and at that time I had only one BMX MX20 and now I even ride on full spandex gear


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I keep reading about a wheel upgrade and at this time that's not a necessity but I bet in a year or two I will put nicer wheels on both bikes.

I put in layaway the 3.1 by the way, it fitted just fine on the 54 cm.

Thank you all !!


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

this year it is Trek Madone 3.1,in one or two more years the time for the Specialized Roubaix


----------



## ksr5 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the Madone 4.7 and I really like it it was a 2011 but developed a paint crack in drive side chain stay and they gave me a replacement 2012 4.7 frame it came with 90 mm bottom bracket and OCLV carbon I am very happy.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rusted Angel said:


> this year it is Trek Madone 3.1,in one or two more years the time for the Specialized Roubaix


Very nice bike. Have to ask though why the time frame? Roubaix and Madone's both run the gamut in costs. 

Personally I went from a Secteur to a Tarmac and tested both the Roubaix and Madone before making a decision. The Madone was the second choice. Felt great. Not as racy as the Tarmac or as relaxed the Roubaix.


----------



## Dean_Fuller (Nov 17, 2011)

I will be picking my 2011 Trek Madone 4.7 up Monday. The year end close out was $1995. It may be more than I need at first but the savings were big enough to merit the move. Looks like the 2012 4.7 is over $3000.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Dean_Fuller said:


> I will be picking my 2011 Trek Madone 4.7 up Monday. The year end close out was $1995. It may be more than I need at first but the savings were big enough to merit the move. Looks like the 2012 4.7 is over $3000.


Yeah, this is what I don't get with the OP. Were there no upmarket Trek's (4.2 or 4.7) with a 25% reduction? That would have been a better purchase, with better componentry, and as more than one poster has proposed, better wheeels. I understand it's a bit more but look at it in terms of when you will need to buy the next bike, or upgrade parts.

Anyway good luck with the 3.1. I myself looked at a 4.2, but got swayed by a great deal on a Felt F4.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Yeah, this is what I don't get with the OP. Were there no upmarket Trek's (4.2 or 4.7) with a 25% reduction? That would have been a better purchase, with better componentry, and as more than one poster has proposed, better wheeels. I understand it's a bit more but look at it in terms of when you will need to buy the next bike, or upgrade parts.
> 
> Anyway good luck with the 3.1. I myself looked at a 4.2, but got swayed by a great deal on a Felt F4.


Yes but I can't afford it, I just can't spend more money, I don't have it.


----------



## MRFIXALL4 (May 19, 2003)

It's friggin rediculus to spend $2000 on a Trek or Specialized frame when you have so many great frames coming out of China. Alot of people say well what about warranty? Who cares. I can buy four frames from China for the price of one Roubaix. And I'm still on my first frame I purchased a year ago. The bike is great and I was able to afford a Chorus group which is something I couldn't afford before. I'd like to say one more thing, that Roubaix with the Zertz inserts is totally fugly. Those things serve no real purpose even though marketing says they do. They are just adding a weak point that will probably fail at some point.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

MRFIXALL4 said:


> It's friggin rediculus to spend $2000 on a Trek or Specialized frame when you have so many great frames coming out of China. Alot of people say well what about warranty? Who cares. I can buy four frames from China for the price of one Roubaix. And I'm still on my first frame I purchased a year ago. The bike is great and I was able to afford a Chorus group which is something I couldn't afford before. I'd like to say one more thing, that Roubaix with the Zertz inserts is totally fugly. Those things serve no real purpose even though marketing says they do. They are just adding a weak point that will probably fail at some point.


Hey ... if you're happy buying a knock off brand, all the power to ya, doesn't mean the dude down the block has to follow your footsteps, otherwise it's "friggin ridiculous" ... come on man, it's a free country!!


----------



## MRFIXALL4 (May 19, 2003)

Optimus said:


> Hey ... if you're happy buying a knock off brand, all the power to ya, doesn't mean the dude down the block has to follow your footsteps, otherwise it's "friggin ridiculous" ... come on man, it's a free country!!


Chinese frames are not knock off brands. They have differences from any of the name brands. But they are good frames. I'm not asking anybody to follow my example nor am I calling anyone stupid for spending four times as much for pretty much an equivelant product. I just wanted to share the fact that I got more bang for the buck when I opened up my options to Chinese made and elimintated some of the cost elevating factors, which are rediculous. I get ravs from many people once they see my bike in person, it's something that really can't be absorbed by reading about them in forums. I have a Merckx, a Cannondale, and a Scott and I am truely more pleased with the FM015SPL Chinese Bike when I factor money spent and the whole way the bike is built up. I'm not trying to push anyone into buying, if anything it probably sounds more like bragging, but if you are on a budget there's an option, you don't have to battle with yourself over two bikes.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Mrfixall4,

Those things are garbage. Move on please. There is no need to muck up this thread. Please, please dont anyone respond to my poast. Just dont ruin this guys thread with dribble about how cheep you are and how good those chinese garbage frames are.
Kthxby.


----------



## MRFIXALL4 (May 19, 2003)

tihsepa said:


> Mrfixall4,
> 
> Those things are garbage. Move on please. There is no need to muck up this thread. Please, please dont anyone respond to my poast. Just dont ruin this guys thread with dribble about how cheep you are and how good those chinese garbage frames are.
> Kthxby.


First let me say you are coming off like a Punk and you ought to go back to grade school and learn how to spell. Second, I don't appreciate you calling my bike "junk". You want to see junk go to the Competitive Cyclist website a take a close look at the Orbea's carbon weave pattern. Asking price $5000 for a frame. Just a short story, My friend bought two Opera Giorgiones, both frames cracked in the same location exactly two years after owning them, just when the warranty expired. Pinarello would not warranty or offer any discount for another frame. The reason Specialized and Trek have such a good warranty is because they know their product isn't that good. I've seen lots of those bikes break too. But they want people to keep buying their products so they give more but it's really not much for them to eat because they get their frames from the same place I got my Chinese frame. You really ought to learn more about bikes and manufacturers before you start whipping people here.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Yeah, this is what I don't get with the OP. Were there no upmarket Trek's (4.2 or 4.7) with a 25% reduction? That would have been a better purchase, with better componentry, and as more than one poster has proposed, better wheeels. I understand it's a bit more but look at it in terms of when you will need to buy the next bike, or upgrade parts.
> 
> Anyway good luck with the 3.1. I myself looked at a 4.2, but got swayed by a great deal on a Felt F4.


I'll second the OP here. Sometimes ya gotta stick with a budget even if there is an enticing option just above it. When I came in to pick up my 3.1 they did in fact have a 4 series (?4.5) for "just" $200-300 more and I felt a pang. But then I realized that: 1) I was already at my limit and 2) Frankly, given my abilities and experience, the 3.1 is already a big upgrade and it will be a _long_ time before I can legitimately say that the bike is what's holding me back.

Moreover, let's not forget this point: 



Rob said:


> Also consider the wife-swoon factor: "Honey, I was going to get a more expensive 2013 bike when they come out, but I realized that what's good enough for you is good enough for me. So I'm getting the 3.1" New bike + adoring wife all at one time.


and the fact that the OP is getting his wife a 3.1

Let's just imagine the scene: Christmas morning, and the OP's wife opens a card with a little picture of the 3.1 WSD."Oh honey! It's beautiful! You shouldn't have!" And I know that you had been thinking of upgrading yourself, but instead you got this for me!"
OP: "Don't worry about me dear, I'm getting the next model up for myself."

Dec. 26: OP's wife to Detective Hammett: "He had mentioned something about a short in the Christmas tree lights driving him nuts, and said he was going downstairs to fix it. The next thing I knew there was a buzzing noise & the lights in the house dimmed.
In a few months, once the insurance is paid I'll be going to Italy to pick up my Colnago, and then cycling through Tuscany. It's...It's what _he_ would have wanted." 

Anyway, my work schedule & the weather have finally given me a bit of a break & I've been able to take the 3.1 out a few times. It may look a bit gaudy with all those *TREKS*! but you are going to love the ride.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

In the big picture - you're right.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

If you need from now to spring to pay for a bike you should not be getting another one.

Jus sayin


----------



## Dreamwalkn (Dec 3, 2011)

I may be a bit biased, but I'm thrilled with my carbon Roubaix. VeloNews just reviewed the endurance category bikes and the Roubaix Expert won. I would recommend buying the best Roubaix carbon model you can afford:thumbsup:, The frame comfort is so worth it...


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know who is designing over at Specialized, but I have not seen a good looking bike from them since 2005. Those color schemes do not work for me at all. And wow! That bike sure says Trek on it a lot. Cannandale is doing this too. Why?!! 
Sounds like you got a great deal though. Enjoy.


----------

